# Communauté et Forum > Forum Technique >  problème lien de vaidation

## Brume d'Or

Bonjour, bonsoir,

j'ai réintialisé mon mot de passe, et j'ai ce message qui s'affiche quand j'essaie d'ouvrir un sujet dans certaines parties du forum : "Vous devez encore cliquer sur le lien de validation qui vous a été  envoyé par mail avant de pouvoir poster et voir tous les forums."

Comment dois-je faire ?

Je n'ai rien reçu dans mes mails et rien non plus dans les indésirables.

Merci  :Smile:

----------


## RESCUE

bonsoir,
nous avons fait la validation manuellement  :Smile:

----------


## Brume d'Or

Ca fonctionne c'est parfait merci beaucoup pour votre rapidité !

----------


## Florentt

Bonjour,

J'ai créé mon compte hier, mais ne reçois pas de mail avec le lien de validation de mon compte.

J'ai pourtant bien vérifié mes mails indésirables ect...

Pouvez-vous faire quelque-chose ?

Merci 

Florentt

----------


## Anaïs

bonjour, 
votre compte a été activé  :Smile:

----------


## 0kenny0

Bonjour , j'ai le même soucis .
Je n'ai pas recu mon mail d'activation . Pouvez-vous m'aider ?

----------


## Anaïs

bonsoir, votre compte a été activé  :Smile:

----------


## 0kenny0

Merci beaucoup !

----------


## thuillier

Bonjour, je me suis inscrite mais je n'arrive pas à activer mon compte. Pourriez-vous m'aider?

----------


## Anaïs

bonsoir, votre compte a été activé !  :Smile:

----------


## thuillier

Merci Anaïs.😃

----------


## lolotanariko

Bonjour, moi non plus je n'ai pas reçu le fameux mail d'activation du compte. Pouvez vous faire quelque chose s'il vous plait  ?

----------


## Anaïs

bonsoir, votre compte a été activé également !

----------


## bridget

bonjour
j'ai le même problème que Brume d'or je ne suis pas une pro d'internet et depuis un bon bout de temps je vous ai envoye des messages par "nous contacter" mais je n'ai pas de réponse. après avoir changé ma boite mail j'ai toujours le message récurent ""Vous devez encore cliquer sur le lien de validation qui vous a été envoyé par mail avant de pouvoir poster et voir tous les forums."
 j'aimerai faire part du décès de mon Diego York rescapé que j'ai rencontré via rescue en fevrier 2013, à tous les gens qui m'ont aidé pour l'adoption
merci beaucoup de votre aide
Bridget

- - - Mise à jour - - -

bonjour
j'ai le même problème que Brume d'or je ne suis pas une pro d'internet et depuis un bon bout de temps je vous ai envoye des messages par "nous contacter" mais je n'ai pas de réponse. après avoir changé ma boite mail j'ai toujours le message récurent ""Vous devez encore cliquer sur le lien de validation qui vous a été envoyé par mail avant de pouvoir poster et voir tous les forums."
j'aimerai faire part du décès de mon Diego York rescapé que j'ai rencontré via rescue en fevrier 2013, à tous les gens qui m'ont aidé pour l'adoption
merci beaucoup de votre aide
Bridget

----------


## Anaïs

bonjour, votre compte a été activé !

----------


## bridget

Merci beaucoup

----------


## Azerty49

Bonsoir à tous, 

Encore une ! Je me suis inscrite il y a environ 2 heures et n'ai pas reçu le mail de validation. J'ai donc cette phrase en haut du forum : 

_"Vous devez encore cliquer sur le lien de validation qui vous a été  envoyé par  mail avant de pouvoir poster et voir tous les forums."
_
Qui peut me " valider " ? Merci d'avance !

Azerty49

----------


## Anaïs

compte activé !  :Smile:

----------


## Azerty49

Yessss !! tout marche maintenant ! 

Merci Anaîs  :Pom pom girl:

----------


## Grimkalon

Bonjour à mon tour : pas reçu le mail, merci d'activer mon compte ou renvoyer le mail  :Smile:  Bonne journée !

----------


## Anaïs

Compte activé également  :Smile:

----------


## Shuupette

Bonjour,

La même, je n'ai pas reçu de lien d'activation, vous pourriez m'aider? Merci.  :Smile:

----------


## Anaïs

bonsoir, votre compte a été activé  :Smile:

----------


## Vivik

Bonsoir,

j'ai également le même problème .. ! Pas reçu de mail de validation, et du coup je ne peux pas écrire sur le forum, et je ne sais pas si boite MP fonctionne bien (OK envoi MP ? OK réception MP?).
Merci pour votre aide!  ::

----------


## Anaïs

bonjour !
votre compte a été activé  :Smile:

----------


## Vivik

super merci!  ::

----------


## Embellie

Bonjour, je pense n'avoir jamais reçu de lien de validation (? ou mis à la poubelle par inadvertance ?)... En ce moment, je voudrais commenter, mais je ne peux point !!! Merci de faire le nécessaire !

----------

